# Oh Lord, another one...



## Danielle_E. (Nov 24, 2005)

Kaykay, there is another mini through that broker on the other rescue site. This time it's a baby






Here is the link and then go to broker owned horses

www.ac4h.com













> mini filly just separated from mom at auction a little shy at first but extremely adorable!!


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 24, 2005)

I guess it's my day to vent but it really really really tickes me off to see that owners put their minis through an auction without putting a reserve bid on them so that "brokers" can pick them up for a song, or worse a meat dealer. WHAT IS THE MATTER WITH PEOPLE????? You breed these wonderful sweet horses and then you dispose of them without a second thought? This is certainly not directed at those that bring your horses to the higher end auctions or ensure your horses and babies are well placed. This is directed to those who breed without conscience or care where these horses end up. Makes me want to SCREAM!


----------



## liltnt (Nov 24, 2005)

wish I were closer I would go get her today

Bless her little heart


----------



## kaykay (Nov 24, 2005)

dang it!!! like you danielle i do not understand why anyone would let a horse they bred go to a broker!!! This is the worst kind of situation because obviously cmhr cannot go and buy every mini this guy puts on his site. It would be a never ending circle. Does it give her price?

Kay


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 24, 2005)

I did not see a price when I went to the site but if we can get her and relay her down here to Georgia I will take her in........poor girl.......she looks scared to death.......


----------



## kaykay (Nov 24, 2005)

susan i feel for her too but i dont want this guy to start thinking the CMHR will buy every mini he brings back from auction. We dont want to unknowingly become a brokers best customer. It just encourages him to go out and get more. im hoping since shes young and cute shell sell quickly.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 25, 2005)

Her price is now up it's $450. No mention if they have papers on her but I am assuming they don't.

I will keep an eye on the site and see if and when he takes her to the auction at New Holland. If that happens then I will have to do something about it as I can't stand seeing this little go through something like that!


----------



## bevann (Nov 25, 2005)

I also am one who gets angry at people who take these babies right off the mom&haul to an auction.I have a filly in my barn now that was not weaned by breeder on a Sunday, but showed up the following Sat at an auction-no shots, body clipped&scared to death.She was dbl reg from a sabino stallion&a mare who has produced overo&sabino babies& she was bought be some Amish guy who was trying to put 4&5 yr old kids on her to ride.I convinced him to let me pay the bill($700)&I got the papers&the filly.I was none too happy with the people who brought her to the auction.And they wonder why they can't get decent prices for their foals!!!


----------



## chandab (Nov 25, 2005)

What a little doll. She'd sure look cute in my corral.



But, I'm with KayKay, don't want this guy thinking that CMHR will always buy the minis.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 25, 2005)

bevann said:


> I also am one who gets angry at people who take these babies right off the mom&haul to an auction.I have a filly in my barn now that was not weaned by breeder on a Sunday, but showed up the following Sat at an auction-no shots, body clipped&scared to death.She was dbl reg from a sabino stallion&a mare who has produced overo&sabino babies& she was bought be some Amish guy who was trying to put 4&5 yr old kids on her to ride.I convinced him to let me pay the bill($700)&I got the papers&the filly.I was none too happy with the people who brought her to the auction.And they wonder why they can't get decent prices for their foals!!!
> 506551[/snapback]
> ​



bevann, thank God for people like you int his world. I totally agree with you as well. I was made aware of this site because I belong to another forum for Saddlebreds and we as a group have organized a "trot.org" rescue group so we ensure that no saddlebreds get taken to the New Holland auction by this broker and others. Last week we just made getting the last of 3 out of his hands before the 4 p.m Friday deadline. I am going to keep an eye on this little one because if their is any chance that he is going to take her there, well I will make sure it just doesn't happen! Hopefully he will sell her before that but he had a black saddlebred on his site this week that I put a "warning" up on trot.org and we just found out he did sell the saddlebred to an "amish" broker



Heaven help that horse now.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 28, 2005)

Whilst we have people willing to break up a mare and foal and leave the foal behind at an auction, we will have this problem. And we have one of our Forum Members, on the main Forum, posting that she has just done this!!!!!!How on earth can people do this?? Why is it even legal to do it?? How can this gut justify the price? Because he knows that he can blackmail people into paying it!! Exactly what I said before Lucy was rescued- this is a "heart strings" situation being played by someone without a heart. The only sensible way round it is to let the animals go to auction and buy them there- so long as there were a network of people willing to make sure the auctions were covered he would start losing money and stop doing it!! You can bet your boots this will not be the last "poor little mini" this man has up for sale, as Kay says, we have to stand firm or we are going to be _creating_ the market for this person.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh I totally agree with you that is why I have things in the works that IF this little one goes to auction I will know what auction and have someone there bidding on her for me.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 28, 2005)

Well she is no longer on that page and hopefully she didn't go to auction on Friday



but I don't have a good feeling about this. I am contacting Christy from the rescue who deal with these people and see if she can find out where the little went


----------



## bonloubri (Nov 28, 2005)

I sure hope she went to a good home.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got an answer back from my email to Christy at the rescue



> Danielle,
> she went to auction and actually brought about $75.00 over what she was
> 
> listed on our site for... he said she got a private home.
> ...


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 28, 2005)

Things like this make me so mad! We have a broker up our way also, and has minis, this person knowingly sold a yearling filly, possible bred to a new mini owner ,and never mentioned that this young filly could possible be bred! This broker actually stood and watched the stallion bred this filly, I just dont understand the thoughts of some people. The worst part is the cover-up and not to be honest about it, at least the new owner could be aware of things, in case she is bred. Danielle, I sure hope this little filly went to a good and lasting home, and will know the love so many horses never do know. Corinne


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 29, 2005)

Is this auction in Canada?

We arent ready at the moment $ wise but at some point would like to get a older gelding for Raven a dead broke been there done that kinda horse (servicably sound is more then fine) a walk trot horse kinda thing


----------



## Danielle_E. (Nov 29, 2005)

Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis said:


> Is this auction in Canada?We arent ready at the moment $ wise but at some point would like to get a older gelding for Raven a dead broke  been there done that kinda horse (servicably sound is more then fine) a walk trot horse kinda thing
> 
> 508872[/snapback]
> ​


No it's not in Canada. The New Holland auction is one of the worse auction places and it's located in Pensylvania. It frequented by the kill buyers and the horses are usually shipped up to Canada for slaughter from this place. Not sure where the horses come from that go the the Texas slaughter houses.

For those of you interested in any breed besides the minis there is another rescue operated directly to get horses out of the kill pens, pretty sad, I just visited the site and they have managed to get many out today before the trucks show up but they are trying to beat the clock on the last 12





http://www.columbiabasinequinerescue.org/feedlothorses.html


----------



## Leeana (Nov 30, 2005)

Thats horriable, i hate to see this sort of thing.

I would die to save this little thing, i just have no room left in the barn untill its finished.

A horse should be with its mother untill it is weaned! Then it can be sold when it is a bit older, how old is this one? Anyone know?

Leeana


----------

